# Nolvadex only pct



## Seamus68 (Oct 8, 2015)

I came off a cycle of 300mg Test per week with dbol 25mg a day for the first 7 weeks.  I waited 3 weeks After cycle and did 40 mg nolva 2 weeks and 20 mg 1 week.  its been 10 weeks since end of cycle and my bloodwork states I'm at 415 for my test levels.  This is where im a dumb ass.  I didn't get blood work done prior to the cycle but that seems high so soon after any cycle for a  47 year old man.  Maybe the gear was bunk.  Didn't feel like it but I do understand,  no blood work prior no real way to tell.   any thoughts would be great.  I'm starting a test only soon woth nolva and chlomid PCT.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 8, 2015)

You are complaining about high test levels 10 weeks after a cycle as a 47 year old man?  I don't get what you are asking...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Post up your blood work


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Post up your blood work



this & get a AI + some DAA.  its the cheapest T booster that works when your low on T.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 8, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> You are complaining about high test levels 10 weeks after a cycle as a 47 year old man?  I don't get what you are asking...



I'm wondering if that's normal.  I would think that it would be lower if it was the gear was any good.  I made the mistake of not getting pre blood work done it was just a general question.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry just printed it out but I will this evening I'll also give all info for my current cycle, starting Saturday, and my plan for PCT.  By the way Doc thanks for you help.  It's been over 20 years since I've done any of this and your input is greatly appreciated.  

Seamus


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2015)

So it was a 7 week cycle? Hell the test was just starting to really fire up at that point.

You bounced back. It's no reflection on the gear.


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So it was a 7 week cycle?



Looks like he was on dbol for the first 7 weeks.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah it was dbol for the first 7 weeks and the test was for the whole ten.  I've done my bloodwork for the cycle I'm going on this Saturday so I'll have a good base number and I've got Nolvadex and Chlomid for the PCT.  Last time I just did the Nolva but that it's 500mg and it's supposidly 5 different test types Doc suggested both Nolva and Chlomid for the PCT and I have to agree.  Better safe than sorry.  I'm  just curious about this Isovet.  I'm reading most of their other gear is gtg but I'm finding it's a crap shoot.  Here's my blood work I received today.  If it's too much info I'm sorry,  I'm a newb ha ha.  

CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 5.0 
RBC 5.44 
Hemoglobin 15.3 
Hematocrit 45.7 
MCV 84 
MCH 28.1 
MCHC 33.5 
RDW 16.1 HIGH 
Platelets 240 
Neutrophils 47 
Lymphs 42 
Monocytes 7 
Eos 3 
Basos 1 
Neutrophils (Absolute) 2.3 
Lymphs (Absolute) 2.1 
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.4 
Eos (Absolute) 0.1 
Baso (Absolute) 0.1 
Immature Granulocytes 0 
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum 88 
BUN 32 HIGH 
Creatinine, Serum 1.19 
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 72    
eGFR If Africn Am 84    
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 27 HIGH 
Sodium, Serum 141 
Potassium, Serum 5.0 
Chloride, Serum 100 
Carbon Dioxide, Total 27 
Calcium, Serum 9.0 
Protein, Total, Serum 6.8 
Albumin, Serum 4.2 
Globulin, Total 2.6 
A/G Ratio 1.6 
Bilirubin, Total 0.4 
Alkaline Phosphatase, S 61 
AST (SGOT) 20 
ALT (SGPT) 20 
Testosterone, Serum
Testosterone, Serum 415 7 ng/dL 
Comment: Comment 01

Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH 3.1 
FSH, Serum
FSH 3.0 

Estradiol
Estradiol 10.0 
Roche ECLIA methodology


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 9, 2015)

Get blood work 6 weeks into cycle to see if the gear is legit.. 400 is average, which is a good thing after you finish your cycle


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Bloods look fine. Looks like you've recovered but you could do another blood test in a few weeks to double check.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 9, 2015)

14-4 Thanks all.  I'll get bloods 6 weeks in and after PCT.  I'm using Madison James Research For PCT.  If anyone has any issues with them or any better perviders please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Bigdaddypump (Oct 9, 2015)

Mjr is legit


----------



## Bigdaddypump (Oct 9, 2015)

I always use a clomid, nolva, aromasin mix for pct 50/20/12.5


----------



## brickhouse350 (Oct 15, 2015)

well their are normal ranges to go by...if you are in that bracket I wouldnt worry..


----------

